# P0332 - 002 - Signal too Low



## Blkzilla (Jul 24, 2008)

Whats the working range for the knock sensors? What are some of the causes a low signal? Vag-com knock sensor measuring block voltages range is .234 at idle. Cylinders 2 & 3 have reached as high has 3.x.

I got this code shortly after having my clutch and rear 02 sensor replaced. I replace both sensors.

This is the only engine related code. I'm also getting some funky intermittent codes, steering wheel, driver side window motor...

Any help is greatly appreciated.


```
Address 01: Engine (CBT)       Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
   Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BK    HW: 07K 906 032 Q
   Component: 2,5l R5/4V      G   2438  
   Revision: 1NH03---    Serial number: VWX7Z0H42440SQ
   Coding: 0000001
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 73CB3E45120229DAAD-8026

1 Fault Found:
000818 - Knock Sensor 2 (G66) 
               P0332 - 002 - Signal too Low
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100010
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 242455 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 00:34:50

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 2228 /min
                    Load: 49.4 %
                    Speed: 52.0 km/h
                    Temperature: 48.0°C
                    Temperature: 32.0°C
                    Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
                    Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 1100

-------------------------
```


----------



## Blkzilla (Jul 24, 2008)

anyone please help...


----------



## NSGJetta (Dec 9, 2010)

im having this problem as well on my 06 2.5.

found this link - for a mk6, but may be relevant: http://www.vwforum.com/forums/f100/knock-sensor-replacement-74609/

what ended up being the resolution to your issue?


----------



## Blkzilla (Jul 24, 2008)

It just kinda went away... Wish I could tell you more.


----------

